# Taco Bell Commercial



## jonathanprice (Aug 20, 2016)

This has been playing for the past couple months: national spot for Taco Bell. I composed it with my usual blend of Hollywood Orchestra and Sample Modeling (with a WX-5 controller). The mix is taken from my stems, which is why the brass is pushed during the wolf section...they originally sat further back in the mix.


----------



## patrick76 (Aug 21, 2016)

Nice work! I remember seeing this and thinking how it was a nice change from what most commercials go with musically. Also, congrats on the gig.

Did you give them stems of each group or individual instruments?


----------



## jonathanprice (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks! The stems were somewhere in the middle: I'd break up anything I thought they might need control over...instead of Hi Brass, it was Tpts and Hns.


----------



## Maestro1972 (Aug 21, 2016)

Nicely done!


----------



## jonathanprice (Aug 21, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 21, 2016)

I remember this ad and thinking the music did sound really good. 

Congrats!


----------



## jonathanprice (Aug 21, 2016)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Anami (Aug 22, 2016)

Congratulations, sounds great! How do you feel about what they did with the stems? I think we have to close our eyes and move on. It's the number 1 complain from my composer friends that are in the commercials licensing. What they can do with your stems/music is sometimes horrifying.


----------



## jonathanprice (Aug 22, 2016)

Well, I think it made dramatical sense, if not musical sense. I think the casual listener wouldn't think anything of it, but I know more discerning ears are on this list. And at least I can't complain that they buried the music!


----------



## Takabuntu (Aug 22, 2016)

That sounds great!!!


----------



## jonathanprice (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## wbacer (Aug 22, 2016)

Nice job, the music really supports the scene in the commercial.


----------



## jonathanprice (Aug 22, 2016)

wbacer said:


> Nice job, the music really supports the scene in the commercial.


Hey thanks!


----------



## feck (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice work, congrats!


----------



## chillbot (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice track.

Don't want to derail the thread but curious, do you make royalties from national spots like this? I must have seen this commercial 60x by now and I don't watch a ton of TV, mostly just red sox games.


----------



## jonathanprice (Aug 23, 2016)

feck said:


> Nice work, congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## jonathanprice (Aug 23, 2016)

chillbot said:


> Nice track.
> 
> Don't want to derail the thread but curious, do you make royalties from national spots like this? I must have seen this commercial 60x by now and I don't watch a ton of TV, mostly just red sox games.


I do. Keeping with the baseball theme, I made more BMI on my MLB.com spot (with Brian Wilson's beard and the ninjas) than I did with an on-screen visual source cue for a Disney Channel show.


----------



## LML88 (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice job


----------



## jonathanprice (Oct 5, 2016)

LML88 said:


> Nice job


Thank you!


----------

